# How about a scenery section?



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

The forum has sections for many subjects but no section for sharing scenery methods, and ideas. Who would like to see such a section? If there is enough interest, we can ask admin. if such a section can be created.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Although it's not specific in the title, the "Painting, detailing and decaling" section does include scenery in the description:

Painting, detailing and decaling 
Tips, techniques, and discussions about painting, detailing or decaling rolling stock or scenery.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I personally would like to see a separate section for most of the different topics, to make it easier for those looking for help to find something specific to their question.

Looking at the trend, though, people seem to want to post in the "General" area, or in the scale pages. Personally, I wish people would restrict the "scale" pages to post on issues unique to that scale, and post broader interest stuff in more common areas where more people would see it.

So while I'm all for creating a couple of new sections for detailed areas, I don't think they would get much use (the Painting etc., section, even though we've had at least two discussions on those topics elsewhere in the last week or so, has had no new posts in almost a month).


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree, folks need to look through the forum sections and place their posts in the most proper one, rather than just plopping it anywhere. Hope they will do that!


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Fire21 said:


> I agree, folks need to look through the forum sections and place their posts in the most proper one, rather than just plopping it anywhere. Hope they will do that!


The trick being, which is "the most proper one?" For instance, a new structure scene - where should it go? My Layout? HO Scale? General Discussion? Got Anything New? Painting??? Folks "plop it anywhere" because the forum categories are not entirely clear - at least to this newbie!

PS The Structures section sounds like a no-brainer for a structure scene, but it seems to be mostly for kit bash and scratch builds. Not for stock models. Anyhoo, that's why I tend to plop it anywhere...


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Personally, I feel that the days of separate sections are numbered as native Forum search capabilities mature.

We all use Google to search where the concept of 'information in sections' is obsoleted by the capabilities of the search engine. Forums have a ways to go before they catch up, but IMHO we should directionally be targeting fewer forum sections instead of more.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

I agree, Nikola. The convenience of section headings is undermined when some subject matter is ambiguous, or falls through the cracks, of easy classification, and that post or thread or subject or person is ignored, dismissed or ostracized because he failed to put something in its "most proper place", as if that appellation is somewhow universal - and self-evident. Another case of supposed "consensus reality" being arbitrary and highly suspect...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I used to moderate a forum long ago and we created tons of forums for every little topic. The net result was that many topics got lost, and people started cross posting in multiple forums to get exposure. It became a nightmare for the mods to police the duplicates, and we ended up axing many of the redundant forums.

I'm pretty resistant to creating forums for every facet of model railroading as I can see MTF easily suffering the same fate.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am involved on another forum (RC plane related) and they have forums for _everything_! It's very easy to get lost. I think MTF has it about right.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I used to moderate a forum long ago and we created tons of forums for every little topic. The net result was that many topics got lost, and people started cross posting in multiple forums to get exposure. It became a nightmare for the mods to police the duplicates, and we ended up axing many of the redundant forums.
> 
> I'm pretty resistant to creating forums for every facet of model railroading as I can see MTF easily suffering the same fate.


There are two sides to every story! I see your point. The more you dissect a subject into sub-sections, the easier it is to get lost, and I never thought about the problem of duplication, which can lead to a forum full of almost-spam, where people post the same thing everywhere in the hopes of being seen.

So the way MTF is set up now may be close to ideal. I'm a newbie, to this forum and others, so I am unaware of all the progress which has been made in the process.

I guess the lesson is that your post will be seen by whoever wants to see it, regardless of placement.

Thanks for your input. It changes the whole situation seeing it from another perspective.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Looking for posts flagged as new, in whatever section, or using the "New Posts" link on the menu bar make it pretty easy to find new things.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Looking for posts flagged as new, in whatever section, or using the "New Posts" link on the menu bar make it pretty easy to find new things.


Yup, that's what I do - makes it easy to find things I am interested in.


----------

